# first try at a muskie swimbait



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

i haven't tried making a Muskie so i thought i'd give it a shot. it turned out a little bigger than planned ( 12", 13 oz. ), slow sinking. probably too big to cast much but swims great. might be good trolled.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Unbelievable. Wow. Beautiful work!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! Great paint work, tight joints, just beautiful.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow!!! that one's so nice I'd just put it on the wall.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Jr! that thing looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Outstanding work there Jr., but then it is what we have come to expect.

Hope you know your making an old guy work way to hard to keep up.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with BigJohn, I'd probably put it on the wall too! But I'd put it up after it caught a hog. That bait screams fall/big fish to me!

Are you by any chance interested in selling any of your baits?


----------

